# Need help with iPod



## crutchy (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but I need help. I got an iPod touch off craigslist today and it doesn't charge. The guy showed it to me and it had half a charge so I thought it would be fine. I took it home and tried to charge it. I had to mess with the cord to get it to charge (he told me this) but when I plugged it in the charging battery was on it. The battery started draining like it was taking the power out of the iPod. I tried to restore it but there is no battery power at all. There must be a way to make it work because it had half a charge before.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Crutchy

"Messing with the cord"! Sounds like a fractured conductor. I will take a guess, you need to 'mess' at the extreme end of the cord where it comes out of the block, or at the end that plugs into the Ipod. These are the classic points of 'wear & tear'. As the charger may be faulty, I suggest that you look to getting a replacement. Also if the battery is suspect, again a replacement may be needed. I just did a Google for 'Ipod battery'. Loads of vendors at low cost...


----------



## crutchy (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it's the battery because the charger works fine with other iPods. The charge that was there when I got it was gone within half an hour after I plugged it in so unless the charger somehow drained the battery I think the battery needs to be replaced.


----------



## udtknwme (Jan 20, 2011)

Crutchy, with your added comment, it sounds like this could also be a problem with the connector on the bottom of the iPod, versus the cord or battery. You may want to look into that before purchasing replacement parts.


----------



## hasankamal (Jan 28, 2011)

You connect your ipod directly to a computer USB port and make sure standby, hibernation, or sleep mode is turned off.other wise you buy an iPod USB Power Adapter, you'll be able to charge your iPod without leaving your computer.


----------



## crutchy (Dec 27, 2009)

I know this thread is old, but I feel like updating it. Today my replacement iPod battery came and after some careful soldering, my iPod works great!:woot::grin:

Thanks for the help everybody!


----------

